# ford yt16h hydro fluid



## acanjac72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello all, I joined this forum a little while ago after I purchassed a 1988 Ford yt16h. The tractor needed some tlc, but is in great shape for its age. So now I have a question hopefully some of you knowledgeable folks will have an answer for. The trans works great, but the fliud looks like it should be changed. After searching on google, I cant seem to find what type of fluid should be used. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Lyle.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Any standard hydraulic fluid and lubricant will work. Any place like co op or even walmart will have it for cheaper than the dealer!


----------

